# rental prices in Al Gharbia



## chris89

Hi guys,

I'm flying out this Monday for a teaching job in Madinat Zayed (Western Region) and I've been looking online (dubizzle) at flats but can only find places in Abu Dhabi itself. 
I know there will be flats in Madinat Zayed as it is a relatively big town, however would I be right in saying that rental prices will be cheaper than the equivalent flat in Abu Dhabi? I've been looking at studios/1bed in Abu Dhabi and the cheapest are around 30-45000 dirham's (khalifa city and Mohammed bin Zayed mostly).

Thanks in advance for any help

Chris


----------



## kevinthegulf

You may struggle to get accurate info on this ( I don't think many forum members are in that part of the country), however as I understand that Al Ain is significantly cheaper than Abu Dhabi, it would be a reasonable assumption that it should be significantly cheaper again in that region, I have driven through MZ and it appears a pleasant little town, I would imagine that comparisons would be like London & Doncaster for rental prices. Hope it all works out
rgds
Kev


----------



## chris89

Hi Kev,

Thanks for the reply! Yeah I can't seem to find very much info on MZ at all to be honest, but I suppose all will be revealed when I get there in a couple of days haha! I think in terms of joining gyms and clubs etc it's gonna be a drive into Abu Dhabi for me 

Chris


----------



## Racing_Goats

Do you have an option for employer provided accommodation? Madinat zayed and other parts of Western Region may have options but mostly villa or villa conversions, prices aren't necessarily as low as you'd expect as there's relatively a lot less available (especially of a decent standard).

I know quite a few people working in MZ and Mirfa in health care and higher education - majority live in abu Dhabi and commute.


----------



## chris89

No they don't provide my accommodation, they give me a budget to find my own place when I'm there. 

If I was to stay in Abu Dhabi itself then I'm thinking I would go for Mohammed Bin Zayed area as that's fairly west and close to the E11 to drive to MZ


----------



## space fairy

Hi Chris. I've sent you a message with an agent's no. A one bed is about 100,000 aed per year, from what I ve heard.


----------



## shijauddin.peerzade

Hey Guys,
am here new in Madinat zayed. just came 4 days back. right now company has arranged hotel. but need to find home as soon as possible. so could anyone please suggest me which is the best area to live in madinat zayed. 

as per my observation the area in front of western hotel seems quit good towards city mall. so is there any better places.


----------



## shijauddin.peerzade

Hey guys I recently moved to Madinat zayed town in western region of Abu Dhabi. right now staying in the hotel booked from our company. I was just trying to find a good place to stay and to buy a home in Madinat zayed town. It seems the area in front of Western hotel towards city mall is pretty good. but also I would like to get some advice's from the expats already staying in Madinat zayed. please advise me the good place to buy a villa or an apartment


----------

